# Protection of Air Handling Systems During Construction



## jar546 (Dec 30, 2015)

A city hires a contractor to install new public sidewalks in a business district as part of a "streetscape" project.  One of the buildings has a vault below the sidewalks once used to deliver beer and goods from the street.  The contractor is directed to fill in the opening in order to pour the new sidewalk.  In order to do that they have to demolish the vault and fill in the opening to the existing foundation with CMUs.  The basement is a poured concrete floor and the air handling equipment is located in this space along with all associated ducts.

Let's forget that a permit wasn't pulled (as expected in this city), however, the owner develops a very bad cough which won't go away.  His maintenance man goes down to change the filters in the HVAC equipment only to see that they have been completely saturated in the construction debris to the point where they caved in, allowing a lot of air to be bypassed.

So the question is:  Is there anything under the ICC codes (if a permit was pulled which it was required) that covers that situation for protection of people?  I can see this could be an EPA issue but I am looking to see if the ICC codes address this, if not, do any??


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 30, 2015)

To pass my most recent framing inspection I had to cover all the registers and return air, and exhaust ducts. Never done that before, didn't feel like dying on that mountain, so I just did it. Don'tknow if it was legit or just a "want".

Brent.


----------



## Dbronson (Dec 30, 2015)

Jeff:

If the jurisdiction has adopted SMACNA  "IAQ Guidelines for Occupied Buildings Under Construction" then you might have a case.  Otherwise, check with Health Dept.

Regards,

DB

NB: It doesn't appear that the SMACNA Guidelines are part of the IMC


----------



## mark handler (Dec 30, 2015)

Required under The 2013 California Green Building Standards Code (*CALGreen*)


----------

